# [VZW] Bad GPS, need stock OTA "phone info" screen shot



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

Okay so I've been rooted since like 10min after I took this phone out of the box and ROM'd as soon as exec existed so I don't really have a test case on actual vzw stock. Every single time I try to use GPS for anything it can not lock. It can find me within 700yards but never accurately and it always jumps around like crazy. This makes using navigation completely impossible. This has been the case on every single ROM I've used. I've tried all sorts of GPS "fix" applications and nothing changes. I'm thinking there is just something wrong with my GPS and I'm going to get a new one from verizon. Unfortunately in order to do that I need to tell them all the stuff from the "phone info" screen, I have my bootloader unlocked and I really don't want to go to back to stock OTA (which is what I'm sure they'll want to see) because I don't want to lose my unlocked bootloader (prolly irrational).

Could anyone kindly post a ss of that screen so I can read it to verizon?


----------



## bludevil35 (Aug 30, 2011)

It's not likely that anyone reading these forums is on a Stock build. You may have to bite the bullet and flash in Odin a stock ROM.

As far as the bootloader, there's now an app that unlocks it for you with one click from mmmeff

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mmmeff.ez.unlock&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5tbW1lZmYuZXoudW5sb2NrIl0.


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

SySerror said:


> Okay so I've been rooted since like 10min after I took this phone out of the box and ROM'd as soon as exec existed so I don't really have a test case on actual vzw stock. Every single time I try to use GPS for anything it can not lock. It can find me within 700yards but never accurately and it always jumps around like crazy. This makes using navigation completely impossible. This has been the case on every single ROM I've used. I've tried all sorts of GPS "fix" applications and nothing changes. I'm thinking there is just something wrong with my GPS and I'm going to get a new one from verizon. Unfortunately in order to do that I need to tell them all the stuff from the "phone info" screen, I have my bootloader unlocked and I really don't want to go to back to stock OTA (which is what I'm sure they'll want to see) because I don't want to lose my unlocked bootloader (prolly irrational).
> 
> Could anyone kindly post a ss of that screen so I can read it to verizon?


If you are getting a new one you are going to have to flash back to stock anyway. Also your GS 3 from the first set or the "updated" set? Your about phone information will be different based on which group it came from


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

This is from one of the "updated" phones.


----------



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

I preordered mine as soon as preoder became available. So I don't think it's updated.

I know I have to go back to stock to return it but I'm afraid verizon will pull an asshole and not replace it.


----------



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

bludevil35 said:


> It's not likely that anyone reading these forums is on a Stock build. You may have to bite the bullet and flash in Odin a stock ROM.
> 
> As far as the bootloader, there's now an app that unlocks it for you with one click from mmmeff
> 
> https://play.google....XoudW5sb2NrIl0.


but does that work for the newest OTA bootloader?


----------



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

oddball said:


> If you are getting a new one you are going to have to flash back to stock anyway. Also your GS 3 from the first set or the "updated" set? Your about phone information will be different based on which group it came from


Wouldn't verizon have no way of knowing which set mine was from?


----------

